# VPN Gateway question



## fred974 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi,

I curently access my FreeBSD server and jail using security/openvpn and this work very well at the moment.

My question is: can use the openvpn server that is curently running on our server in a remote data center to establish a vpn connection to our office on another location and IP?

We tried to run an openvpn server from the ofice but our ISP's router is buggy and is not allowing us to open any file..
here is the reply from ISP


> Thank you for providing that further information. From it we have been able to confirm the below:
> 
> 2 potential issues with this one;
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2016)

fred974 said:


> My question is: can use the openvpn server that is curently running on our server in a remote data center to establish a vpn connection to our office on another location and IP?


Sure. But it's easier to connect the other way around, connect the office to the server, not the server to the office.



> 1 - Downstream unknown protocols (specifically VPN as it's not TCP or UDP) can cause the Hitron to crash if they exceed 25mbps in either direction


They seem to be confused with IPSec, OpenVPN uses regular TCP/UDP packets.

VPN is not a protocol by itself, it's a concept which can implemented using different types of protocols, like IPSec, PPTP, L2TP, SSLVPN and OpenVPN.


----------



## fred974 (Oct 20, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Sure. But it's easier to connect the other way around, connect the office to the server, not the server to the office


SirDice sorry but I don't understand what you mean here?
We ahve a file server (FreeNAS) running in the office and we have remote worker that need access to the files from time to time and to do that we need to vpn to the office from 'home'
The office can already connecto to the server so how to we reverse the process?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2016)

fred974 said:


> We ahve a file server (FreeNAS) running in the office and we have remote worker that need access to the files from time to time and to do that we need to vpn to the office from 'home'


This is something entirely different and not what you mentioned in your first post. For this it's best to connect from home to a VPN at the office, cut out the "middleman". But if you must you can connect the home user to the datacenter VPN. The traffic inside the VPN tunnel is bi-directional, it doesn't matter which side sets up the tunnel, the traffic within that tunnel can go both ways.


----------

